# Honda Pioneer 700 Deluxe 4 Seats



## Mike81 (Apr 21, 2017)

I have been looking at purchasing the honda pioneer 700 deluxe with 4 seats but I am concerned about the 3 speed transmission.  I have some steep power lines on my property, will the 3 speed transmission struggle climbing the steep terrain?


----------



## Tank1202 (Apr 22, 2017)

Not speaking from experience with the 700. But I was an avid off road 4 wheeler guy a few years back and I know from listening and reading about the Honda Rubicon, which has the same motor and transmission, I would not. If you could spend the extra money and get the 1000, that's what I would do and will.  People would say that it felt like it was always looking for the right gear. I think if you were going to use it around a farm it would be fine. But for hill climbing and some all day trail riding. I think you would be disappointed.  Maybe look into another manufactures 700. Some folks in our hunting club love the Yamaha Viking. I have a Honda 500 foreman ES and I will be purchasing a Pioneer 1000 in a few weeks. But honestly it never crossed my mind to even look at the 700. JMO.


----------



## Mike81 (Apr 22, 2017)

Tank1202 said:


> Not speaking from experience with the 700. But I was an avid off road 4 wheeler guy a few years back and I know from listening and reading about the Honda Rubicon, which has the same motor and transmission, I would not. If you could spend the extra money and get the 1000, that's what I would do and will.  People would say that it felt like it was always looking for the right gear. I think if you were going to use it around a farm it would be fine. But for hill climbing and some all day trail riding. I think you would be disappointed.  Maybe look into another manufactures 700. Some folks in our hunting club love the Yamaha Viking. I have a Honda 500 foreman ES and I will be purchasing a Pioneer 1000 in a few weeks. But honestly it never crossed my mind to even look at the 700. JMO.



I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 700 today.  I got the deluxe with the manual transmition.  Hopefully using low gear with 4wd i will be ok.  The honda 1000 was not in my budget.


----------



## cr00241 (Apr 23, 2017)

Mike81 said:


> I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 700 today.  I got the deluxe with the manual transmition.  Hopefully using low gear with 4wd i will be ok.  The honda 1000 was not in my budget.



You did the right thing getting the manual option. I rode in one when I was thinking about getting one and 1st seemed to high of a gear. This was back when they first came out also.

Post your experience with it after you get some seat time. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## badger (Apr 23, 2017)

I wouldn't lose a wink of sleep about it. My 700 has pulled trailers loaded with stands up some very steep grades and I have never felt it lacked grunt when doing so. I have 2 trailers that go behind it. One is a small 4X8 utility trailer that I usually transport ladder stands with, the other is the one that the Honda rides in to camp and back. It's a 6X16 tandem axle trailer that I use to move box stands with.


----------



## Mike81 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks guys.  I am picking it up Tuesday. Cant wait!


----------



## cook (May 23, 2017)

post some pictures


----------

